# XMAS 2020 - DOUBLE SYNTHEROL!



## Synthetek (Dec 7, 2020)

*SYNTHETEK XMAS SALE


DOUBLE SYNTHEROL!*


For the month of December,


If you buy at least 2 Syntherol you will recieve another 2 bottles of Syntherol FREE!


Buy 2 Syntherol - Get 2 FREE
Buy 3 Syntherol - Get 3 FREE
Buy 4 Syntherol - Get 4 FREE
Buy 5 Syntherol - Get 5 FREE

Minimum Purchase - 2 Syntherol

*THERE IS NO LIMIT!*

Just place your order as usual and leave us a message in the order notes section of the checkout page.

That's it! Shop now at:
[B]www.synthetek.com[/B]


Offer Ends Midnight December 31st 2020

Conditions:

*Minimum Purchase: 2 Syntherol
*Standard shipping fees apply
*Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer
(eg. $300 deal)​


----------



## *Bio* (Dec 7, 2020)

*This is the BEST deal EVER!   UNBELIEVABLE!!

Add some fullness to any lagging body parts.  Those that compete, give yourself that edge of size and symmetry with SYNTHEROL!*


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you to everyone who has purchased so far!

As a reminder there are just under 2 weeks left in this sale!


----------



## squatster (Dec 18, 2020)

Wow
Great sale


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 29, 2020)

Only a few days to go to jump on this deal. The only time synthetek has deals this good is in December.


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 29, 2020)

Only 2 days to go to double your Syntherol for FREE!


----------



## Synthetek (Dec 31, 2020)

This is the last day to double your Syntherol - if you have not purchased yet, this is your last chance!


----------

